# Insulation



## jwiens (Jan 2, 2015)

More photos of it in place


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It sort of looks like a paper product but has the color of Balsam Wool which was an insulating material back in the '40's and '50's.
Does if feel like paper or cloth material?


----------



## jwiens (Jan 2, 2015)

Not cloth, but perhaps like paper. A few others seem to think it might be rock wool or fiberglass that got wet and then dried out.


----------



## MGK01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Could it be Kimsul insulation? I have that in my attic and it has a silver backing with "Kimsul" written all over it. From my research it was made of crepe paper and does NOT contain asbestos. My house was built in '56 so slightly newer but apparently they used Kimsul from 1940ish to 1958.

Kimsul sort of looks like a bees nest in color and texture - of course mine turns to dust whenever i touch it.

Another post looks very similar:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/what-kind-insulation-129651/


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dalemharper said:


> What methods have you applied to make it stong ?


I'm confused. What does this mean?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> I'm confused. What does this mean?


Probably a spammer or less likely that he/she speaks a language other than English as a first.


----------

